# [SOLV]Brak pl-liter w konsoli po aktualizacji baselayout v2.

## canis_lupus

Po zainstalowaniu baselayout 2 i openrc zniknęły mi polskie litery w konsoli. Po prostu nic sie nie pokazuje jak wciskam litere z altem. W plikach istniejących są krzaki. Na IRCu oradzili mi żebym przeniósł system na UTF-8, ale to tez nie pomogło. W Xach jest wszystko ok. Miał ktos podobny problem?

----------

## Qlawy

a etc-update? jak robiłeś -5 to teraz naprawiaj /etc/conf.d/keymap i consolefont

----------

## one_and_only

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Po zainstalowaniu baselayout 2 i openrc zniknęły mi polskie litery w konsoli. 

 

U mnie podobnie. Wcześniej w /etc/conf.d/consolefont miałem:

```
consolefont="lat2a-16"
```

i było OK. Po akutalizacji baselayout musiałem przestawić na:

```
consolefont="lat2-16"
```

i jest dobrze. System na UTF, keymap="pl2".

----------

## canis_lupus

Qlawy: Nie robiłem -5, umiem czytać i zwykle wiem co konfigurator chce pozmieniać.

one_and_only: Też probowalem przestawic na lat2-16 ale to nie pomogło. Nie próbowalem jeszcze keymap na pl2. Mam po prostu pl.

P.S. Wolałbym UTF-8 uniknąć.

P.P.S. Keymaps na pl2 też nie pomógł.

----------

## mziab

W jakiej wersji masz zainstalowane openrc? W wersji git wydzielono kodowanie konsoli do oddzielnego skryptu init, termencoding. Może o to chodzi?

----------

## canis_lupus

0.2.2.

Co to jest wersja git?!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mziab

9999, wersja pobierająca najnowsze źródła z repozytorium GIT. W każdym razie, moja porada może być aktualna. Sprawdź czy masz dodaną usługę termencoding do runlevelu boot.

Drugi pomysł: aktualizowałeś może kernel do 2.6.24 ze starszej wersji? .24 domyślnie wymusza UTF8 na konsoli. Szczegóły tutaj.

----------

## canis_lupus

jajo mam 2.6.22 bo z nowsze jakoś dziwnie działało.

jest usługa termencoding ale jest tez uruchamiana (dziwne bo ja jej nie dodawałem) a co ciekawsze jak ją zrestartowałem to plki sie pojawiły. Co jest grane? 

```
rc-update show

          consolefont |           default        boot

           vixie-cron |           default

               procfs |                          boot

                 ntpd |           default

               net.lo |                          boot

                 swap |                          boot

         cpufrequtils |           default

            lcd4linux |           default

                acpid |           default

        device-mapper |                          boot

         termencoding |                          boot

             iptables |           default

                local |           default

            alsasound |                          boot

                 fsck |                          boot

              urandom |                          boot

                 sshd |           default

                ivman |           default

                cupsd |           default

                 root |                          boot

              modules |                          boot

              hwclock |                          boot

                  xdm |           default

                 hald |           default

                 mtab |                          boot

              apache2 |           default

                aumix |           default

            syslog-ng |           default

             bootmisc |                          boot

               sysctl |                          boot

           localmount |                          boot

             hostname |                          boot

                 dbus |           default

              keymaps |                          boot

```

----------

## BeteNoire

Też nie miałem polskich liter w konsoli po aktualizacji, na starych ustawieniach. Teraz mój plik consolefont wygląda tak i wszystko jest jak należy:

```
consolefont="lat2a-16"

consoletranslation="8859-2_to_uni"

unicodemap="lat2u"
```

Ustawienie mapy klawiatury to: keymap="pl1".

System oczywiście utf8.

----------

## canis_lupus

Dobra, udało mi się. Przeniosłem tylko termencoding z boot do default żeby później startował i jest wszystko ładnie. Wróciłem do ISO8859-2. Wszystko śmiga. Dzięki za pomoc!

----------

